
What strategies can a startup use to boost small to medium enterprise sales? - yonidej
There are so many articles on how to crack enterprise sales but I could not find any on small to medium enterprise(SME) sales. Any creative suggestions on how an early stage startup can crack SME sales?<p>Would be interesting to know how companies like QuickBooks, Xero, Square and Apple (sold PCs to SMEs in the beginning) were able to grow so fast. SaaS startups too!<p>Thank you!
======
yonidej
N.B. The problem with using enterprise sales tactics like cold calling for SME
sales is the large number of SMEs. Often times the cost of calling every SME
outweighs the profits from a single SME. So any growth hacking strategies that
have a low cost and distributed approach would be perfect examples.

